# Millrite ???



## Capt45 (Dec 8, 2019)

Anybody have one, used one, or know if it's worth the work to make it run?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 8, 2019)

I think they are a smaller version of a Bridgeport and a perfect Hobbyist/home shop sized mill ....well worth a little tlc if its not "Clapped Out" (really dont know what that means other then being "Not Good!")


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 8, 2019)

Looks like a nice size for a hobby shop. I'm sure a little TLC would go a long way. Mike


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Maybe Bob Korves will pop in here or you could drop him a line.....I may be wrong but I do believe it was him recently commenting on a different thread about his opinion on a millrite mill.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep, I think Bob has one, I do as well! It's about a 3/4 size of a Bridgeport which makes for a great size for a hobby shop. One in decent shape can be had for about $1000, so they end up being a great deal when they come up.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

All about Millrite mills:








						BurkeMills groups.io Group
					

A forum and meeting place for all owners of Burke milling machines and anyone interested in milling. Users of horizontal or vertical machines are both equally welcome. Share advice, techniques and tips with others. For owners of Burke, U.S. Burke, Burke Division of Powermatic/Houdaille and any...




					groups.io
				




any questions, please ask, on the forum or by private message (PM).
As said above, very nice mills for the home hobby shop, I am on my second one...


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 8, 2019)

I had one for many  years great little machine, but I got a Bridgeport and sold it in less than a week.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice sized machine.  I don't think that motor configuration is original.


----------



## westerner (Dec 8, 2019)

I have had this one for just over two years. It came out of a local high school, with novice damage, but zero vocational damage. I see no need for anything else. It is more accurate than I, and the dials are Imperial. 1 hp three phase and a VFD I installed after purchase. I live in a bit of a machinery desert, and I nearly dislocated my shoulder going for the $1400 offer the seller accepted. I would not take $2k today....


----------



## Jackle1312 (Dec 8, 2019)

It's a good mill. Have one at the shop that I have spent a good deal of time on making various hardware for doors and windows. Its worth the effort if you dont need a full size mill.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't know why or for how long this one has resided outside in a field in Kansas, but it would have to be awfully cheap for me to take on something like that.  Maybe they'll pay you to haul it off?  I'd steer clear unless you enjoy restoration projects, and even then, like I said, it would have to be free or close to it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

eeler1 said:


> Don't know why or for how long this one has resided outside in a field in Kansas, but it would have to be awfully cheap for me to take on something like that.  Maybe they'll pay you to haul it off?  I'd steer clear unless you enjoy restoration projects, and even then, like I said, it would have to be free or close to it.


Yes.  I did not zoom in on that one until now.  It is pretty rusty and will probably require a complete tear down and then maybe scraping it in while it is apart.  Fairly big job...  Looking at it, it also has a different frame motor added to it, with a pretty sketchy mounting of it.  That may be why it is outside.  Upside, it does look like it has a VFD.


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 8, 2019)

It's actually in AR; kinda like a estate sale.  Yeah, I like the price of $650, but the amount of work needed to get it ship shape is probably outside my abilities.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Other then rust it looks sorta clean to have been sitting outside without at least being covered!


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Other then rust it looks sorta clean to have been sitting outside without at least being covered!


Yes, I noticed that, too.  Wish we knew the whole truthful story...


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 9, 2019)

I think they moved it onto the trailer to move it or prepare to move it to it's "new" owner.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 9, 2019)

that looks like a sweet mill - well worth rebuilding.  You gotta know that rebuilding these things IS al lot of work, bit really doesn't need much skill, as long as the ways are intact.  Everything else just needs persistence.  Don't worry about the surface rust on the table.  

The only touchy thing to fix is the spindle bearings. Everything else is out of the weather.  if you grasp the spindle and it turns okay with not too much  play, your rebuild will go very well with a lot less work. If I needed a mill, I'd go for it at that price, but here boat anchors go for 2k$.

--- 

My friend just finished restoring a 13" Clausing Toolroom lathe that had been in the elements (in rainy Ontario) for 2 years.  You can tell it was formerly  rusted, but only if you look really hard...  runs beautifully and is very accurate.  (it did  need new bearings in the gear train, but they were pooched before it was decommissioned).


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 9, 2019)

I passed on the Millrite, I know I can find a Mill closer to home.


----------



## Threadkiller (Dec 11, 2019)

Such a shame. I hate to see nice equipment left to rot outside.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice mill for someone but since it’s been outside... I‘D say they are asking too much. Looks like a 400.00 machine to me.
   I like my Millrite. It’s a very capable mill in my opinion. Definitely much more ridged than my RF45. Easier to move the z axis too. 
  Plus....I’m now sure a full size Bridgeport would have been too big for my workshop which only has a 7-1/2’ ceiling height.


----------

